# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Παλμικο τριβειο

## aser

Εχω ενα parkside που εχει φαγωθει το σημειο που ακουμπαει το γυαλοχαρτο (δεν ξερω πως το λενε) μηπως καποιος γνωριζει να μου πει πως ονομαζεται για να ψαξω να το αντικαταστησω, για την ωρα τριβει απλα στα σημεια που λειπει μερος δεν τριβη καλα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ε πες το όπως το έγραψες παραπάνω . (η πλάκα βάση όπου ακουμπάμε και στερεώνουμε το γυαλόχαρτο) , αν δεν βρεις που είναι το πιθανότερο δεν μπορείς να το μπαζώσεις με ανάλογη ισχυρή κόλλα? και μετά να το λειάνεις επίπεδα? τι είναι αυτή η βάση? πλαστικό?

----------


## aser

Δεν ξερω απο τι υλικο ειναι αλλα δες την φωτο δεν ειναι το ιδιο εργαλειο αλλα πανω απο το γυαλοχαρτο (το μαυρο) φαινεται αυτο που σε μενα εχει διαλυθει σε διαφορα μερη.

Δεν ξερω αν θα πετυχει με ισχυρη κολλα γιατι με τους κραδασμους ισως ξεκολλησει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το μαύρο για να φθάρθηκε τόσο εύκολα λογικά δεν θα είναι σκληρό πλαστικό , αλλά θα έλεγα κάτι ελαστικό (πίεσε με ένα κατσαβίδι και δες βουλιάζει το κατσαβίδι ? ή γλυστράει?) αν βουλιάζει τότε στο μυαλό μου μου έρχεται στα είδη ανταλλακτικών αυτοκινήτων έχει κάτι κουλούρες με τέτοια λάστιχα σκληρά που ανάμεσα θαρρείς έχουν και κλωστές (άλλοι αυτά τα λάστιχα τα βάζουν πάνω σε πάγκους εργασίας ) . παίρνεις ένα τέτοιο κομμάτι και το φτιάχνεις αντίγραφο στις ίδιες διαστάσεις / πάχος και το κολλάς .
Τα παραπάνω αν στην περίπτωση δεν βρεις ανταλλατικό ίδιο. (κάνε ερώτηση στα σιδηρικά ή ανάλογα καταστήματα με τέτοια εργαλεία)

----------


## nyannaco

Κάτι σαν λάστιχο είναι το υλικό.

----------


## aser

Ελαστικο ειναι το υλικο αλλα δεν ξερω απο τι ειδος ειναι, οχι μονο με το κατσαβιδι αλλα και με το χερι παει μεσα αρκει να πιεσω λιγο.
Τελος παντων θα σας πω τα νεα οταν βρω και αν βρω ανταλλακτικο αφου παω σε αρκετα μαγαζια για να δουν τι θελω. Αν δεν βρω το πολυ πολυ να παει για ανταλλακτικα αν ειναι να δωσω οσο κοστιζει ενα καινουργιο.

----------

